# Angels 2 wks



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Meet Angelus our FW angel 2 wks








Darla our FW gal 2wks








Spike our blue lad








Lorne(for now at least)our blue lad








Cordy-our choc gal








Drusilla-our seal gal
At only 2 wks old Angel(mostlyand Rosie are continuing to show us how much they enjoy being the doting mums-and they are starting to explore with Angelus being the ringleader


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

They are ALL beautiful but Darla and Cordy are my POL at the moment, will watch them with interest 

You guys are gonna have your hands full in a few weeks' time


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ooooh, scrummy, more babies. They are adorable I see their colours are just starting to come through too*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

just one thing to say,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh,,,,,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> They are ALL beautiful but Darla and Cordy are my POL at the moment, will watch them with interest
> 
> You guys are gonna have your hands full in a few weeks' time


Us tooThankyou ladies


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Us too


Great minds think alike


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> just one thing to say,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh,,,,,


i couldn't of put it better


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Cor! don't they grow so fast. They look brill Kelly, how many days did they open their eyes at? 

I can tell a lot of difference in size between my newborns and the kit that is 6 days old. What brill mums bringing up them lot


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Cor! don't they grow so fast. They look brill Kelly, how many days did they open their eyes at?
> 
> I can tell a lot of difference in size between my newborns and the kit that is 6 days old. What brill mums bringing up them lot


2 days-Siamese open quite early-yes they are great mums though Rosie has decided that Angel needs all the practice that Rosie can giveShouldn't laugh but it is funny to see-Angel smothered in kitts and Rosie exhausted from watching her feed them allYeah we could in size with Rosie's last litter of the Mitchell's and Max-only a week between them but as far as Max was concerned he was the biggest kitt and one of the boldest too


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

ARRRRRRRRRRRR georgous.


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

So cute and lovely - must say I don't know how you tell them apart!

It must be so exciting to see their colors slowly develop and trying to guess what they're going to be - Keep posting the pics - they're fab 

You have taught me something because I thought white was dominant and they'd all stay white


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwww Kelly they're soooooooooo sweet and gorgeous


----------

